# help, Im 5ft tall 100 lb want to lose some fat and cant.



## want2blean (Feb 9, 2006)

I started eating clean again after falling off the wagon so to speak about 5 months ago. I gained about 4 lbs of fat and lost muscle for sure( NO WORKING OUT) ( 2 weeks clean diet and exercise now) Anyway my diet has cleaned up tremendously. And I still havent lost 1 lb. What the hell? I am back at the gym, spinning 3 times a week and lifting all be it less than before, Im not that organized yet. Regardless I eat 5-6 six small meals a day, chiken breast, oatmeal, tuna, turkey breast, salads, whole wheat bread, cottage cheese( LOW FAT) I even cut out the coke! Maybe Im taking in too many calories or something? I even feel fatter. gross. Im very frustrated. I thought that with the change Ive made, Id have lost those 3 or 4 lbs by now. Any thoughts? Please.:


----------



## cha (Feb 9, 2006)

want2blean said:
			
		

> I started eating clean again after falling off the wagon so to speak about 5 months ago. I gained about 4 lbs of fat and lost muscle for sure( NO WORKING OUT) ( 2 weeks clean diet and exercise now) Anyway my diet has cleaned up tremendously. And I still havent lost 1 lb. What the hell? I am back at the gym, spinning 3 times a week and lifting all be it less than before, Im not that organized yet. Regardless I eat 5-6 six small meals a day, chiken breast, oatmeal, tuna, turkey breast, salads, whole wheat bread, cottage cheese( LOW FAT) I even cut out the coke! Maybe Im taking in too many calories or something? I even feel fatter. gross. Im very frustrated. I thought that with the change Ive made, Id have lost those 3 or 4 lbs by now. Any thoughts? Please.:



let me get this straight....you're ONLY 100 pounds   and want to loose weight?


----------



## Super Hulk (Feb 9, 2006)

want2blean said:
			
		

> I started eating clean again after falling off the wagon so to speak about 5 months ago. I gained about 4 lbs of fat and lost muscle for sure( NO WORKING OUT) ( 2 weeks clean diet and exercise now) Anyway my diet has cleaned up tremendously. And I still havent lost 1 lb. What the hell? I am back at the gym, spinning 3 times a week and lifting all be it less than before, Im not that organized yet. Regardless I eat 5-6 six small meals a day, chiken breast, oatmeal, tuna, turkey breast, salads, whole wheat bread, cottage cheese( LOW FAT) I even cut out the coke! Maybe Im taking in too many calories or something? I even feel fatter. gross. Im very frustrated. I thought that with the change Ive made, Id have lost those 3 or 4 lbs by now. Any thoughts? Please.:




you need to put on weight--muscle- like 10-20 lbs


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 10, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> you need to put on weight--muscle- like 10-20 lbs


Bump to this!!! At 5 ft even a small female should not weigh less than 100 pounds!!  A good weight for a female would be something at least closer to 110....


----------



## want2blean (Feb 10, 2006)

Everyone, yes I want to lose some fat! Believe it or not.  I do have fatty areas. You all know what skinny-fat is.  I definitely stand to lose about 2-3 lbs of fat. I used to weigh about 97lbs and that was good. But yes, I definitely need muscle. But if I weighed 110 I'd look gross, unless maybe if it was all muscle. Anyway , then with proper working out and eating clean, how long would I expect to see 5- 10 lbs of muscle put on? (approximately of course) Help. Thanks


----------



## KentDog (Feb 10, 2006)

You will not be able to notice 2-3 pounds of fat if you put on some muscle. Nobody finds skeletons attractive.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 10, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> You will not be able to notice 2-3 pounds of fat if you put on some muscle. Nobody finds skeletons attractive.




Ahh..snap.  Doged em.


----------



## want2blean (Feb 10, 2006)

I dont find skeletons attractive either. I will continue working out and eating well. thanks.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 10, 2006)

want2blean said:
			
		

> Everyone, yes I want to lose some fat! Believe it or not.  I do have fatty areas. You all know what skinny-fat is.  I definitely stand to lose about 2-3 lbs of fat. I used to weigh about 97lbs and that was good. But yes, I definitely need muscle. But if I weighed 110 I'd look gross, unless maybe if it was all muscle. Anyway , then with proper working out and eating clean, how long would I expect to see 5- 10 lbs of muscle put on? (approximately of course) Help. Thanks


You don't need to lose weight - even if you are 'skinny fat' losing weight will just make you a smaller 'skinny fat' person. So you are right in changing to gain muscle.

As to how long it would take to gain 5-10 pounds of muscle - it is impossible to day and depends on a few things like:
1. are you male or female
2. what is your age
3. what is your diet like
4. what your training is like
5. how long you have been training
6. your genetic potential


Either way - you would not be looking at anything less than a good few months...


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2006)

Funny how all the guys here love the disgustingly skinny 120lb 5'8 females but are telling a 5' 100 female not to lose weight..LMAO..

want2blean if you have a small frame then 90-95Lbs would be ok for you.....I had two girlfriends who were 5'1 and 95-105 and they looked great....get your body fat tested and then let us know what it is....I see no reason you shouldn't lose 5lbs of fat if thats what you want to do...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Funny how all the guys here love the disgustingly skinny 120lb 5'8 females but are telling a 5' 100 female not to lose weight..LMAO..




Firstly, I am female - so... no.... not a 'guy'... 

Secondly I have no idea who that 'skinny 120lb female' is... so... no as well..

Thirdly, at 5 ft, and 100lb her BMI is already on the cusp of 'low' even if she is 'small framed.. So losing more weight would push her into the 'medically underweight' catagory..

And sure - BMI is not all that useful when talking of athletes - but this is because they often have BMI's that are too HIGH due to increased muscle mass.... You can't 'get around' having a low BMI - it just means you do not weigh enough and you are putting yourself at a medical risk (eg: osteoporosis - esp if she is female).


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Firstly, I am female - so... no.... not a 'guy'...
> 
> Secondly I have no idea who that 'skinny 120lb female' is... so... no as well..
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking to you.
But since you bring it up,,,,,a 5'0 female can be very healthy and fit at 90-100lbs.......I have seen it so I know it is very possible and it is not too skinny for some..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> a 5'0 female can be very healthy and fit at 90-100lbs.......I have seen it so I know it is very possible and it is not too skinny for some..


A female can be fit, yes... But go read about the risks of osteoporosis in small, underweight females... then come back and tell me it is still 'healthy'.

BMI wise 5 ft at 90 lb = 17.5 which is underweight - even for a person of slight build or Asian origin.  5 ft at 100 lb is about 19.5, which is underweight for a Caucasian and boarderline for most Asians too... 

Regardless of what you say - You can't get around these facts...


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> A female can be fit, yes... But go read about the risks of osteoporosis in small, underweight females... then come back and tell me it is still 'healthy'.
> 
> BMI wise 5 ft at 90 lb = 17.5 which is underweight - even for a person of slight build or Asian origin. 5 ft at 100 lb is about 19.5, which is underweight for a Caucasian and boarderline for most Asians too...
> 
> Regardless of what you say - You can't get around these facts...


Those are only your opinions....they are not facts
To generalize about all 5' womwn is very non-scientific.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Those are only your opinions....they are not facts
> To generalize about all 5' womwn is very non-scientific.


What am I generalising about.. And the BMI is not really "my opinion" it is my a researched measurement of health... For the white population 20-25 is usually considered the cut off for a healthy BMI... Yes, for the Asian population it is lower - especially in regards to Thai and Indonesians, but anything under about 19 (or, at the lowest, 18) is still considered underweight. 

There is also documented evidence that being underweight is a health risk... And small females are actually a REAL hazard as they are at even greater risk...  Things like osteoporosis, decreased immunity, anaemia, depression, and heart conditions (if your weight is low enough) can all occur...

It has nothing to do with 'my opinion'....


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2006)

At 5'0 and 95lbs she would have a BMI of 18.6
18.5-24.9 is considerd normal......


Generalized charts are never the best way to determine if a person is  healthy"


some links that agree with the numbers I posted

http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/
http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/bmi/calc-bmi.htm


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> At 5'0 and 95lbs she would have a BMI of 18.6
> 18.5-24.9 is considerd normal......
> 
> 
> ...




Ronnie is obese


----------



## want2blean (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow guys! quite a discussion has ensued here. ForemanRules, glad to see see I found someone who understands me.   Emma, I am a registered nurse and I understand what you are saying also, however Foreman is speaking the truth about good looking healthly 95 lb bodies with girls of my stature. Believe me, I was looking my best at about 96 lbs before I " fell off the wagon" and stopped working out for several months. I was lean and looked fit not emaciated. And no, Im not into the anorexic look either. I dont see how if I lost several lbs of fat I would still look skinny fat. Of course there should ideally be muscle under the fat to look lean. And thats why my A$$ is back in the gym. I did also mention I  have a very small frame . SInce I posted this question Ive researched a bit more and seem to find that about 1200 calories a day will help me lose the weight. ( high protein, low fat low carbs of course). I see that although I was eating clean, My caloric intake was about 1600- 1700 a day. thats why I didnt lose I guess. Any more imput is welcome.


----------



## want2blean (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma, at your suggested weight of 110 , trust me Id look fat. unless of course, I lost a couple of lbs of fat and gained to that weight in muscle.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

want2blean said:
			
		

> Wow guys! quite a discussion has ensued here. ForemanRules, glad to see see I found someone who understands me.   Emma, I am a registered nurse and I understand what you are saying also, however Foreman is speaking the truth about good looking healthly 95 lb bodies with girls of my stature. Believe me, I was looking my best at about 96 lbs before I " fell off the wagon" and stopped working out for several months. I was lean and looked fit not emaciated. And no, Im not into the anorexic look either. I dont see how if I lost several lbs of fat I would still look skinny fat. Of course there should ideally be muscle under the fat to look lean. And thats why my A$$ is back in the gym. I did also mention I  have a very small frame . SInce I posted this question Ive researched a bit more and seem to find that about 1200 calories a day will help me lose the weight. ( high protein, low fat low carbs of course). I see that although I was eating clean, My caloric intake was about 1600- 1700 a day. thats why I didnt lose I guess. Any more imput is welcome.



I think most people here don't realise that 4-5 Lbs is a huge change on a small framed 5'0 female....thats like me losing 15Lbs at my height of 6'1.


Good luck with your goals..


----------



## ilc829 (Apr 21, 2008)

*want2blean*

I'm 5ft 95lbs I was 145lbs. I lost 50 pounds the right way. I excercise and I eat right. It took me 3 years to reach my goal because I was determined to not become obcessed. I know what you mean because if I gain 3 pounds I see it more than anyone else. When I was heavy people pointed it out and now that I've lost weight those people who told me I was fat now think I'm too skinny. Don't listen to what anyone says. At your height weight is very noticeable and only you know when your happy. People hear I'm 95 pounds and automaticaly think I never eat and I have a problem. I eat 7 times a day and I excercise atleast every other day. I'm very active on the days I don't excercise and I still have fat parts on my body so even if you do lose 3-4 pounds there's a chance you still will have fat parts. It's the cruse of being short.


----------

